# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Cube map

## Azélor

I made a map with photoshop and illustrator, trying to replicate some minecraft map viewer. After some test, it's better not to use photoshop because it has difficulty to keep the angles at 90 degree.
So it's like a height map with just illustrator.

My result after some tests. Has anyone already done something like this here ?


Attachment 56547

----------

